# Utah Bird Dogs



## Ironman

Hey UBD folks. 
Utah Bird Dogs Forum had a server/domain issue that caught us off guard. So for the time being you can access the forum at http://www.utahbirddogs.net/forum 
Don't change your bookmarks, we hope to have the ".com" back up and running in the next few days. Otherwise, it's business as usual. 
Pass the word.


----------



## Loke

Thanks. I've been wondering what happened.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16

as have i.. sent a pm to 12 volt asking if it was just my computer or something.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Looks like it may be down again...can't access at .net or .com???


----------



## bwhntr

It is running...Maybe it is on your end.


----------



## ZEKESMAN

Ironman is it ever coming back or should I switch my bookmark now?


----------



## Ironman

It looks like a few more days and it should be back, so keep the bookmark.


----------



## Ironman

the .com is working again!!


----------



## Western Charm

Somethings still not right with it. I login and the very next window I am automatically logged out yet it shows I am logged in down on the Who's Online list. This happened last night at home and this morning here at work. 

Now I do understand it's possible that they banned me cuz I let my boy go duck hunting on the opening day of chukar season, and then I joinded him  .


----------



## Ironman

Have you tried clearing your cookies?


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Western Charm said:


> Now I do understand it's possible that they banned me cuz I let my boy go duck hunting on the opening day of chukar season, and then I joinded him  .


That's exactly what happened. 

Problems should be fixed now. Please let me know if you can't log in.


----------



## Western Charm

Ironman said:


> Have you tried clearing your cookies?


I beg your pardon???? I hardly know you!!!! ...Dirty, nasty internet people... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Western Charm

12 Volt Man said:


> [quote="Western Charm":3kuo6ufa] Now I do understand it's possible that they banned me cuz I let my boy go duck hunting on the opening day of chukar season, and then I joinded him  .


That's exactly what happened. 

Problems should be fixed now. Please let me know if you can't log in.[/quote:3kuo6ufa]

Thanks Rob. I am set, I just logged on earlier.


----------

